# Trying to poo when not needing to go



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Jeanette

I've put a call in to my HV about this but she's not yet replied.

My youngest poo's quite frequently, always has done so this is normal however the eldest now thinks that she needs to poo whenever her sister does.

I've tried to combat this by saying its time for a nappy check whenever I know the youngest has done the deed, so i check the eldest's bum and then check youngests.  This worked for a few days.  However when I change the youngests nappy her sister sits on the bottom step by where i change her and starts to strain so I can change her too.  I really don't want to get into the habit of changing her for the sake of it as it will cost me a fortune in nappies given how frequently somedays her sister goes.

I've tried to tell her not to strain and that she could hurt herself, but she just cries (like most things she's told not to do!) and I've also tried putting her on her potty too.  Nothing seems to pacify her and she just wants to sit and strain.

Any advice?

Thanks
Karen x


----------



## Barbara (Jun 12, 2002)

Hi Karen

Hope Jeanette replies with some words of wisdom for you.  Just in case though, I remember when my nephen was quite young his sister started to play up on the toileting side of things.

It was doing my sister's head in and I only heard about it by chance.  I suggested that Amy may have been attention seeking (her little bro obviously getting more attention than her).  When my sis sat down and thought about things, this was the case. Attention was drawn to Amy and this then helped but it did take a while.

It is a hard one to get around especially as poo naps really do need changing.  Hope you get some good advice.

Take care.

barbara


----------

